

Why We Should Build Software Like We Build Houses (2013) - kanche
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/01/code-bugs-programming-why-we-need-specs/

======
robotys
Yeah right. Meet Mr Client, he ask an architect and developer to build his
house, but only need a developer for his software.

Mr Client thought making software is as easy as typing onto computer. It
magically done exactly how he think the software should be done, with only
limited time.

And limited budget too.

And open to changes too, while still adhere to the same timeline.

